# my 55



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

here it is, sorry for the poor pic quality, i just tooke these without fiddling with my camera settings, and the waterspots werent helping either. also any one know a spot online to get inexpensive doubble light strips

edit new pics


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Nice tank, i bet he's happy in there!


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

hughie said:


> Nice tank, i bet he's happy in there!
> [snapback]892218[/snapback]​


Hey what lights are you using?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya what watt bulbs are you using and how many?


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

I just use shiplights i bought from homedepot for 13 bucks and aquarium bulbs for 9 each


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

How come you only have one guy in there?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

By the way the Aquarium looks awsome and the pictures are great!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im digging this set uP.
Not To Complicated, but yet very 'Professional' looking.
That wood in the middle is awesome too man!


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

sh*t looks nice!!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Lookin good. My only tips would be to trim off the stem roots, they're kinda unslightly. Trimming them won't hurt the plants.

Question: how long has that microsword been in there? I can NEVER get that sh*t to grow. It lives, but ultimately ends up covered in algae.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Question: how long has that microsword been in there? I can NEVER get that sh*t to grow. It lives, but ultimately ends up covered in algae.
[snapback]898184[/snapback]​[/quote]

i am currently using a 36 inch stirp, high out put, satelite moddle by "current" thats the name of the company.

i only have one fish in there, cause that rohm has killed everything, even like a 12 in pelco that i though would be fine, but now i gotta get a clown loach to keep snails under controll well see how that goes.

those micro swords had been in there a bout 3 days when that photo was take, but you should see them now there are about twice as manny, seems like every day there is a new colony of them developing.


----------



## jiaguy (Jan 28, 2005)

You put snails in a planted tank...? Goot luck getting rid of them....Lol either your rhom is gonna have to develop a taste for snails or your gonna have to net them out one at a time...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice selection of plants, the tank looks great


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

jiaguy said:


> You put snails in a planted tank...? Goot luck getting rid of them....Lol either your rhom is gonna have to develop a taste for snails or your gonna have to net them out one at a time...
> [snapback]900057[/snapback]​


no i think one little bastard got in with the live plants, but 2 weeks later i have like 200














snails


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

nice tank


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks, and here are some updated pics. those micro swords have grown hugh


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

thanks, and here are some updated pics. those micro swords have grown hugh :nod:


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nice tank man! and kemper there is only one p in the tank due to its a rhom, and like most serra species if not all, dont like company wheter its another p or pleco,catfish I think the only thing u can keep is snails, which sux! good luck gettinthem out!


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i liek it but it would look much better with a very fine sand or natural colored gravel


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya its on the "to do list"


----------

